# the differences that you've noticed between 2w1 ESFJs and 6w7 ESFJs?



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

The general differences between a 2w1 or a 6w7 will not do so don't post it beneath, thanks.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I had this dilemma with deciding my moms type, so I think I can help out. It's understandable to confuse the two types as, especially when SO varient is present high in the stack, the two types can appear very similar due to both 2 and 6 being superego types. I find that 6w7s with have more noticeable Si while 2w1s will be more Fe heavy since 2s core motivation is to feel loved and 6s core motivation is to find security. Another big difference is that 2w1 is double superego type and 6w7 is a superego type combined with an id type, so a 2w1 with Fe might appear more "prim and proper" or moralistic/self controlled than the 6w7, who might appear prim and proper but less controlled/more adventurous. 2w1s have a tendency to be more meticulous and perfectionist while 6w7s are more spontaneous. ESFJ 6w7s are more prone to anxiety and will be the type of people that always have to be doing something/keep moving. 2w1s are more optimistic than 6w7s who are more foreboding and pessimistic.

Hopefully that helped.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

typethisperson said:


> The general differences between a 2w1 or a 6w7 will not do so don't post it beneath, thanks.


lol. I hope my post meets your requirements 

An undercurrent of anxiety would be present in 6s, which would be evident in asking for others' opinions, asking for _specific_ information, and knowing a lot of precise facts. 
2s seem more narcissistic, liable to get angry if criticized, whereas 6s will often reply to criticism with "thanks for the advice!" Their fear doesn't leave room for narcissism. 
I knew a self-typed 2 who told me matter-of-factly that she just didn't feel fear. She wasn't bragging, she was just stating a fact. 

Both 2s and 6s are noticeably warm and friendly, especially ESFJs, I would imagine. It could be hard to tell apart a 6's friendliness from a 2's friendliness at first blush. You would have to know them well enough to know their true motivation for their extreme warmth. Is it motivated by fear, e.g. "I'll watch your back and you watch mine" or is it motivated by narcissism, e.g. "I love you so you have to love me back!"

One way 6s express warmth is looking out for others, reminding them of appointments/ assignments, giving them tips, making sure they're not late, etc. They may offer help but it sounds like "just wanted to make sure you're okay because I know how easily things can go wrong and I don't want it to go wrong for you".

2s offer help as well, of course, but it sounds like "let me _help_ you with that so that we can both realize how much we love each other!" 2s also seem to try to get people to complement them, maybe by posting selfies meant to invite positive comments, or complementing others excessively in the hopes it will be returned. 

They are very different types, really.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> I had this dilemma with deciding my moms type.


Bingo! that's pretty much what i'm trying to do. Thanks for your list of differences and btw did you figure out her type in the end?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> 2s seem more narcissistic, liable to get angry if criticized, whereas 6s will often reply to criticism with "thanks for the advice!" Their fear doesn't leave room for narcissism.


Interesting. I thought a 6 would be reactive when it came to advice since they might get suspicious as to if I liked them in the first place like my annoying 6 sister does.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

the moment i read this it all came together and i realized she is a 2w1. ''FEAR: of being unloved & unappreciated, so they play favorites, judging some people more worthy of their attention than others.''


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

typethisperson said:


> Bingo! that's pretty much what i'm trying to do. Thanks for your list of differences and btw did you figure out her type in the end?


Yeah, she ended up being a 6w7 sp/so (621 tritype actually). The core of her personality seems to be security seeking and she can't sit still for the life of her.


typethisperson said:


> the moment i read this it all came together and i realized she is a 2w1. ''FEAR: of being unloved & unappreciated, so they play favorites, judging some people more worthy of their attention than others.''


 Sounds just about right for an unhealthy 2


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

typethisperson said:


> Interesting. I thought a 6 would be reactive when it came to advice since they might get suspicious as to if I liked them in the first place like my annoying 6 sister does.


I'm sure some would. 6s are famously the most diverse type so it's hard to make any general statement about them. A few 6s I know are so eager to make sure their information is correct that they see criticism as helpful even if it's also painful.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> Yeah, she ended up being a 6w7 sp/so (621 tritype actually). *The core of her personality seems to be security seeking and she can't sit still for the life of her.*


that's defo not my mum.



> Sounds just about right for an unhealthy 2


she was for years actually but she is slowly getting back to being healthy.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> I'm sure some would. 6s are famously the most diverse type so it's hard to make any general statement about them.


I wish people would adapt this same mentality with SJs as well.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

My mom is ISFJ 2w1 (sorry I know it's I, not E) and...well recently I binge watched the second season of Stranger Things when it came out and I was trying to type the characters... Joyce seems ISFJ 6w7? That was my first thought anyway. They do remind me of each other, they're both really protective of their kids... but I guess the difference I noticed was that Joyce is just always "on," I mean she is _always_ thinking about Will (her son), emphasis on _thinking_ about him. My mom was always very protective when her kids were in real danger, but when everything was sort of...going according to plan, everyone was clearly safe, she seemed a lot more withdrawn to me. She was also much more past-oriented whereas Joyce was always planning for what might go wrong or what might be revealed to her next... I mean I always got the feeling when my mom was getting withdrawn that she was kind of ruminating on things that had gone wrong, like, why am I stuck here? Why won't someone help me? She felt more like a feeler than a thinker to me, I suppose.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

One of my close friends is an ESFJ 2w1. She's a very easy-going person, not in the sense of being sleepy or not energetic, but she never gives the impression of being in a hurry or spurting manic energy. She goes at her own, steady pace, putting energy out into the world around her. She values being reasonable very highly, and is always willing to negotiate to solve problems in a relationship. She never seems to get bored of discussing personal growth, interpersonal relationships, how to improve her relations to others, that sort of thing. It means that she's very aware of her issues and her ways of relating to others, and she is able to delve into them pretty deeply without getting offended. The idea of questioning herself and if she was in the wrong never seems to be a sore spot basically. 

One of her favorite things is bringing together lots of people she loves/finds interesting under one roof. This is not always others' favorite thing about her! But she is getting better about realizing some people will just not get along. 

One thing that might be emphasized even more in an image-type ESFJ is playing with aesthetics and fashion. My friend certainly loves her hair dye--hair is always many different colors--and tattoos, and enjoys some clothes stuff as well. Generally interested in cultivating a personal style and being appealing by looking different/quirky/cool, not by looking posh and generic. 

Some people, especially 94xs, read a very malicious manipulation into her behavior that isn't there. Actually, she's very up-front and analytical about her issues, and loves talking to me about types and about how being a 2 impacts her relationships. She's pretty conscientious about boundary-stomping because she knows it could be a tendency of hers, so she tries hard to avoid and is hurt when people accuse her of that kind of stuff. There is a tone they could be picking up on however...a quality that makes it hard to say no to her. I think it's just the typical 2 tactic of saying "Oh don't you want/need..." rather than being direct, combined with ExxJ making one rather authoritative. But it isn't intentional and she reacts very well to being told no, etc. 

A frustration she has shared with me is that she does things such as throwing a party for someone, not only because it fulfills her 2 need to earn love, but because as a ESFJ she is very good at planning such things. But in her peer group their are few other Si or Fe types, especially Si types, and so others don't do such things for her. So with, let's say a birthday party, it falls on her to plan it, and she can do that and well, but it makes the day feel less special because she had to "work" through it all. Basically, Si is kind of stereotypically associated with "serving" already because it creates comfort and so on, and Fe is literally focused on the emotional states of others, and so in a 2 it can mean that simply by doing her cognition she's falling into 2 traps. 

And even though she recognizes that the 2's habit of expecting the other person to pay back their debt is wrong, and she doesn't literally expect anything on that level, she is very frustrated that nobody provides the kind of care for her that she does. I think it's interesting that she specifically feels the lack of Si-oriented care. In her relationships, she often asks people to do little things for her (like 'can you pick up so and so' those kinds of small mundane favors), which seems connected.

It's funny--I am a 5, and so I hate to be helped/given things, especially when I can feel that someone wants something in return. But we haven't clashed over these things. I think this is because part of her way of being a 2 is to know when she's _not_ needed, when giving a person space is just as much of a "helping" act. I've literally had people "help" me when they saw me emotionally break down and then use it to prove some kind of point to me later so her asking "do you need anything" and then not being bothered by a no was really nice.

I don't know any ESFJ 6w7s (or none come to mind), but I'd expect a ESFJ 6w7 to be much more witty, with an enjoyment of poking at things to be irreverent. They're testing things, because 6s do that, but they'd do it in a way that was playful and then often revealed a deeper problem. They'd still be fairly loveable, because Fe and Si are appealing functions that tend to make people easy to get along with and like, and some 6s (especially sp6 but some phobic 6s generally) really want to just have pleasant relations and show they're not a threat, however, they would feel more emotionally detached if that makes sense. More removed, mulling over doubts rather than being consumed in the current Fe moment to the same extent? I'd hazard a guess they would look more straight-laced and serious than my ESFJ 2w1 friend, not being image types...but they could also use their Si to create a very discordant, uncomfortable style in order to shake things up and mess with people the way reactive types sometimes like to.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

@Krayfish turns out she was a 6w7 after all. I asked her some questions and when I was asking she was paranoid af. I don't know why I didn't figure it out sooner. She scoffed at the 2 values like my sister scoffed at the 7 values when I thought she may have been a 7w6. Mabye it's a 6 thing to find the other types' values silly?


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

If you can't someone as being a seducer even if it's parent then they're probably not a 2. She fits the 6 so description to a tee and doesn't with the 2 so description. I guess her acting 8 sometimes may have been due to her being cp sometimes instead of having a link to the 8 type since 2s, 5s and 8s have a link to each other. It also explains why for the life of me I could never see her having any link to the 5 type.


----------

